# WTB- chainguard for pre war Shelby built Hiawatha, show me what you have!!!



## bhando (Dec 29, 2011)

I am looking for a chainguard for a Shelby built Hiawatha, 1940-1941 with a Shock-Ease springer fork. I am not sure what it should look like, I have not been able to find any pictures of the model bike I have. I've only seen pics of the super deluxe streamliner style tank bikes built by Shelby. I'm also not sure if Shelby used the same guards on Gambles Hiawatha's.

So if you have any pictures please post them up!!

If you have any guards for sale let me know!!

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## bhando (Dec 30, 2011)

It's for this bike.
Please someone has to know the correct guard for this bike.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## bhando (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is the correct guard for my bike, in the description for the bike pictured here it said, Shelby built Hiawatha for Gambles stores, with Shock Ease fork.

Please someone let me know what I am looking for.

Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## jpromo (Jan 2, 2012)

eh? Maybe? Luxlow is sometimes a hotch podge of parts but it looks like it fits there.





It could be this style though. If it is, then I have one available for you


----------



## jpromo (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a pic of the guard I have on the bottom. It's been painted but there's original blue/lavender paint underneath. It's straight and clean 25$ shipped if it's what you need.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 3, 2012)

I no longer have this Shelby but this is what mine looked like.


----------



## bhando (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!

I was beginning to think no one was into Shelbys.

I have one coming, but if it's not the correct one I'll get in contact with the seller with the right one.

THANKS AGAIN!!

Brandon


----------

